# Boots wont stay tight!!



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

i had the same problem. at vail my hands were bleeding because i had to tighten my laces so much. you could try BOA's. if they get loose, which they do once, just give em a twist and your good. you dont even have to take off your gloves. make sure they are the BOA Coilers and dont get cheap ones.

i got Flow Rift Focus (dual zone boa) boots and they are unreal. insane heel hold too. lots of people like the speed-zone or quickfit ones too. never tried them out though.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I guess. I had Burton speed laces for my previous pair. They were cheeap boots and I killed those boots pretty quick as I tend to be hard on gear  I wanted BOA boots to begin with, I have BOA cycling shoes and I love them. Everyone at the shop I went to talked me out of the BOA system however. And I have had a boa lace snap while on a bike ride. While that wasn't fun it would have been WAY worse had something like that happened on the mtn.

oh well...I guess I will just keep tightening them. It could be worse. Besides these boots match my board and we all know that is the most important part


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What are we talking about here? The liner lace locks or the outer laces?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

outer laces. Well, the inner liner too I guess. Up at the to it's only held closed by velcro. The liner laces stay pretty tight but they also loosen with time. 

Maybe I like my boots excessivley tight? Im happy when my feet are thisclose to being numb.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Your worrying me, I just picked up 32 lashed boots after my Celsius boots were too loose on me. I've heard nothing but good things about the 32 lashed and I really wanted to stay away from the fast lacing, which I feel loosens up much faster than laces.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If your outer laces are coming loose you're not tying them right. You need to cross each lace and double each lace. That's why the laces are 4 feet long and the top eyelets are long enough to accomodate 2 laces.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I had the same problem on my old laced boots (gone to speed lace now)

Sometime ago some posted a great description on how to tie laced boots. 

If I remember, there were 2 ways.

Basically at every hook, pull, tighten and either:

a) hook over the top of the hook, coming out the bottom. Like wrapping the loop around the hook

or

b)hook them in the bottom of the hook, spiral the laces once around each other and repeat.

I used the second method and the problem went away.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 32 lashed and I don't have problems with the laces. I tie them like any other pair of shoes. The knot is not going anywhere and the laces are not falling off the hooks. Maybe your laces are stretching. I bought after market laces cause I'm a *** that wants to color coordinate my laces to my bindings, lol. 


I'd love to see a diagram of what Extremo is talking about, lol.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


>


^^^^THIS, i do this and they have never loosened on me so give it a go.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome video! Thanks!! I had been tying them up like normal shoes. Who knew?! Can't wait to try lacing them up this way over the weekend!

GreatScott, that's funny as I was thinking the laces were stretching and I was super worried about finding replacements. The boots and laces are BRIGHT PURPLE and the match the base of my board exactly. Which is like super important. :laugh:


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Smokehaus... you blew my mind. How did I not know this


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Weird...never seen that method before but I've also never needed it either. I do ride the ThirtyTwo Lashed with regular laces.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

That video speaks the truth. That way of lacing also helps you to kind of use the other lace as a pulley to really get the laces super snug. I used to rock my traditional laces like that and never had a problem. 
(then I went Boa and now I'm trying the quick fit lacing).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 32's Lashed and I tie them just like every other boot, with no problem. The only thing I can imagine is if they are loosening as they break in.

If you replaced your laces with rubber bands this could also explain things. wtf.'

sometimes I tie them too tight and have to loosen em a bit.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

i didn't know that either. thanks for the vid. if i ever use lace ups again ill know how to do it now


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Odd. I have 32 Lashed as well, and my boots were loosening up over the weekend too. Tight and snug in the parking lot. Loose as a caboose at the end of the day.


----------



## ridea (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes you are correct, quite a well known problem with 32's as far as i'm aware. They seem to loose their rigidity quicker than other boots(maybe I'm wrong but this has been said to me various times), they're quite hard to keep your heel from lifting over the day. My lashed's are about 6months use in and now are soft park boots which I have to make a decision between a little heal lift and no circulation.

Not the end of the world as some people like a little give, but as you said you like them super tight.

I also find a lot of it comes from the inners and not tightening properly at the beginning of the day. Try tightening the inners, then walk around for a bit while your kitting up, you'll find the slack from the lower part will redistribute and you'll be able to get them tighter without cutting off the circulation. You might have to re-tighten them after a run but then you should be okay for most of the day. Other than that maybe your mechanism is faulty and the inners are slipping loose? 6 times a day seems excessive.

I'm currently going to look into a boa internal, lace outer hybrid boot for all mountain/back country use just for ease and speed of adjustment, maybe something to look at next time?

I'm not knocking 32 here, these boots have had a lot of use and done me proud, and their still perfect as a park/jib boot.


----------



## Steez Pleez (Feb 28, 2014)

*These laces totally solve that problem*



mixie said:


> I have 32 Lashed boots and I love them-- until I have to tighten them up every third run. No matter how tight I crank the laces they keep coming loose. I probably re-lace 5-6 times a day. I've rubbed the skin of my hands from pulling so hard on the laces and yet they still become loose after time, mostly in the calf/ankle area.
> 
> If Im cruising groomers it doesn't seem to happen but doing anything remotly aggressive or doing a lot of deep leaning it's over. During a long traverse, skate or carving I can just feel the laces coming loose. My feet are nice and tight inside but from the ankle up I can feel my leg moving around in there Not good.
> 
> ...


SOLUTION: WAXD laces...:yahoo:

They are waxed paracord laces that never break, and never come loose on the slopes. They stay tight as you tighten them and don't come loose at all. You can get them looser at whatever point in the boot you want. waxdlaces.com


----------

